# XP SC200 speed control setup



## erokster73 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK I just got my SC10 and I thought it was all good till my buddy asked why there was no brake. So I sat here today and played with the radio figuring it was in the radio (Spektrum),; then I moved to the speed control. When I put it in setup mode it blinks red/green then goes off, I then hit the button once which is supposed to set nuetral and blink green nothing happens. I have also gone through the function check and no lights come on except for throttle. Is there a way to reset the whole speedcontrol or anything I can try?


----------

